# Electrical 101???



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Loved the Black Tank 101 -- found it really helpful since we know so little (Newbies big time). My question is, what are your top 5 tips for using the electrical system on your Outback or if you were writing the manual on how to operate this system what would you include that is not covered but should be?

We brought baby home yesterday with the intent to wash and wax but spent a fair bit of time just getting organized, showing the neighbours the inside, and struggling with the air conditioner (finally figured out that it kept cutting out because our outside plugs are running at 15 amps -- DH is going to change it out to 30 amps today).

Thanks... Carolyn


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I have two:

1. Write on your battery with permanent marker which color cable goes where. Then there are no second thoughts or potential hazzards.

2. Unplug from power, disconnect the battery, and open the access panel inside the camper. Be sure all wire connections are snug.

Randy


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

1) Make sure shore power voltage is at least 108 vac when under load. If lower then this you should not continue to operate the AC.

2) Inventory and purchase spares for all your fuses and lights

3) Remember to unplug the rear slide power before pushing in the slide.

4) To do item one you need to have a good DVM (digital volt meter)

5) Maintain your batteries, you never know when you will need them to really last and they wont last very long if you ignore them.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

As long as your extension cord can support it.. and you don't run anything else (like the Microwave) -- a standard 15 amp circuit can run the A/C... but only the A/C

where people start blowing fuses is when their extension cord is too long and not large enough (awg wise)


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

1. The electrical side slide operates off of the battery. While you can operate many items with shore power connected and the battery disconnected, I believe the slide won't slide.

2. I always disconnect the negative terminal from the battery while i keep the trailer in storage. I do this because I store the fridge and freezer doors tied open to prevent mildew. It also prevents battery bleed-down caused by contantly powering the gas detector.

3. Check the water level of the battery before your trip. Keep a jug of DEMINERALIZED water handy to top off the level.

Reverie


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Reverie said:


> 2. I always disconnect the negative terminal from the battery while i keep the trailer in storage. [snapback]43229[/snapback]​


I go one step further and keep the battery in our basement while the 26 RS is in storage.

Randy


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

One thing I learned is that youn cannot run the water heater on elec, A/C, and microwave at the same time. No breakers in the TT trip but the breakers on the pole in the campground surely trip.







We always forget to turn the water heater off before using the microwave. About 3 seconds later, POP.
















Chris


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

don't do any electrical work while standing in a puddle of water. 
don't touch someone who's working on electrical wires/circuits/killing an engine with a screwdriver. 
don't use your hands or feet to complete a circuit. 
don't eat beans before your first date with someone. 
dont stick things into outlets even when the main breaker is off.

and never hire an electrician with white hair.

yep--that about covers it.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Has anybody installed a battery cut-off switch? If so, any tips?


----------

